# Application or Job first?



## Andrea81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all, I hope you can help as I have one questions for now.

1st - Should we apply for express entry before applying for jobs or the other way around? It would seem that having a job helps with the application but can't figure out how long application will take, therefore don't know when my start date for work would be. My husband and I both want to work in Canada. 

Thank you in advance

Andrea


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, apply for EE first. If approved you will be in the pool for employers to view and, hopefully, offer you job(s).


----------



## Andrea81 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Great!*



Auld Yin said:


> Yes, apply for EE first. If approved you will be in the pool for employers to view and, hopefully, offer you job(s).


Thank you for your response......


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes thats right, but if you have job offer that means you will get 600 points extra.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Anderson said:


> Yes thats right, but if you have job offer that means you will get 600 points extra.


You are missing the point... Miss Andrea she doesn't have a job yet, so she can't partake of those points without some effort on her part, so she wants to know what the best course of action to take would be in order to get an Invitation To Apply to come to Canada.

Regardless of whether or not she has a job offer, she will still have to apply for Express Entry in order to come to Canada. 

If she has a job offer, that's great... she need only complete an Express Entry profile and then wait until the next draw date. Assuming she has enough points to meet the cut-off (I am assuming that she is a native English speaker and that she would have a decent enough IELTS <-> CLB score), she need only wait for an application package to be sent to her before gathering up all of her paperwork and sending it in for processing.

If Miss Andrea _does not_ have a job, she still needs to apply for Express Entry and then join the Job Bank. If she is fortunate, someone will offer her a job _*and then*_ she can access those extra 600 points and then qualify for an ITA to apply to come to Canada.


----------



## Andrea81 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Chicken and the egg*

Thank you for the response, but I feel that this is very much a chicken and the egg scenario. 

In case this makes a difference, I am currently a lecturer in education and qualified as a teacher. My husband has a MSc in Management and Professional Development. 

We don't want to be turned down for Express Entry on the basis that we missed out on points by not having a job lined up. However, jobs seem unlikely without an Express Entry permit.

From experience, what is the best way to approach this situation.

Many thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

We don't want to be turned down for Express Entry on the basis that we missed out on points by not having a job lined up. However, jobs seem unlikely without an Express Entry permit.
[/
[/COLOUR]

Finding a job without actually being in Canada is indeed very difficult. The EE system is somewhat designed to rectify this. If accepted you'd be entered in a pool which employers can peruse and make offers to "you". 
You should be aware that teachers are not needed in Canada. There is an over-abundance of them and many new teacher graduates wait substantial time before getting an appointment.


----------



## Andrea81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks again for your response, all very useful.

I have been aware of the abundance of teachers in Canada, however I have been lecturing at Higher Level for a few years now in various subjects and hope my skills are needed at University ..... fingers cross!

My husband is the main bread winner and we'll have to rely on his success in finding employment initially. I'll fit in anyway I can.

Thanks again!


----------



## Andrea81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> We don't want to be turned down for Express Entry on the basis that we missed out on points by not having a job lined up. However, jobs seem unlikely without an Express Entry permit.
> [/
> [/COLOUR]
> 
> ...




Hi,

I think that is what is confusing us and this may just be a case of it is was it is. That is, if the EE system is designed to rectify this, why is it that there are so many points available if you do have a job lined up?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Andrea81 said:


> In case this makes a difference, I am currently a lecturer in education and qualified as a teacher.



You won't get a job as a professor (ie. Lecturer) without a PhD. As for being a teacher - we have far, far too many of those already and your chances of getting a job as a teacher will be slim...or worse than slim. We already have thousands upon thousands of qualified teachers already here who cannot get teaching jobs.





Andrea81 said:


> I have been aware of the abundance of teachers in Canada, however I have been lecturing at Higher Level for a few years now in various subjects and hope my skills are needed at University ..... fingers cross!




As I mentioned above, you won't get a job teaching at a university without a Doctorate, particularly one in a specific subject (you seem to have varied teaching experience but universities here want subject specific education and experience). Also, we have a _lot_ of PhD graduates who cannot get university jobs. From my time in graduate school (Master's and PhD programs) I only know one person who has a teaching job at a university. Everyone else who came out of the PhD program (from a very well respected university) is making do with adjunct positions (which only last for a one year contract) or have given up trying to get a teaching job. I read some statistics for my particular field in the _Chronicle of Higher Eduction_ and the number of PhD students currently in program in North America was staggering when compared to the number of full-time teaching positions that become available each year. Even if they stopped graduating new PhDs it would take more than half a century for the number of job openings to equal the number of current holders of the degree.

If you don't have a PhD you will be fighting for jobs with thousands of people who do have doctorates.


----------

